# 9wt BVK deal Sierra trading post - $150



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/temple-fork-outfitters-bvk-fly-rod-4-piece-9-9wt~p~510nc/?filterString=fishing~d~14/fishing-rods-and-cases~d~190/fly-fishing-rods~d~6866/sage~b~10074,3686/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod510NC


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Only 10W's remaining...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Tom Ilg said:


> Only 10W's remaining...


I saw that. My buddy and I were able to get one last night but my other buddy missed it this morning. Not sure how good the BVK is in 10wt.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I’ve got a used one in good condition I would sell for 125 plus shipping. 
It’s a 10wt 4 piece bvk.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

signup for deal flyer and get additional 25% off. That is where I buy most of my clothes and sunglasses


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I think there is one 9wt left now


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Before you go spend your hard earned cash look at the TFO website and how they themselves rate the BVK for lifting. They give it a 1 on a scale of 1-10. Depends on your use but to me when you are talking rods in the 9/10 category and up you are talking lifting.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Before you go spend your hard earned cash look at the TFO website and how they themselves rate the BVK for lifting. They give it a 1 on a scale of 1-10. Depends on your use but to me when you are talking rods in the 9/10 category and up you are talking lifting.


Steve......


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Plan on using it for bonefish, snook, permit and small tarpon so I think I’ll be fine. Key is not to high stick with the BVK because of the bend of the rod, it will break. And if it breaks I’ll just send it back.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> Plan on using it for bonefish, snook, permit and small tarpon so I think I’ll be fine. Key is not to high stick with the BVK because of the bend of the rod, it will break. And if it breaks I’ll just send it back.


The key is not to high stick with anything you use!  

They have 9wts, which I think will suit you more than the 10wt for what you just mentioned.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Tested out the BVK 9 in some windy conditions. It's a rocket and they're still available for $150 online. Great inshore rod when its to windy for the 8wt.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I just picked up the Bluewater in the 14wt class because I’ve been wanting to put together a heavy duty rig for use offshore. $130 with free shipping. I think with tax it’s like $140’ish. 

I don’t expect it to be a great casting rod but something to do some heavy lifting.


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> Before you go spend your hard earned cash look at the TFO website and how they themselves rate the BVK for lifting. They give it a 1 on a scale of 1-10. Depends on your use but to me when you are talking rods in the 9/10 category and up you are talking lifting.


I was thinking the exact same thing as I was scrolling down reading the posts before I got to yours. I own a couple of BVK's and a TiCrX (blue water) and there is a big difference in the lifting power. Each has it's place.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Waiting on the Axiom 2 in 9wt. I’ve heard great things from a buddy who is pro staff. Anyone else in the know? I need a stout LA redfish rod.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Matts said:


> Waiting on the Axiom 2 in 9wt. I’ve heard great things from a buddy who is pro staff. Anyone else in the know? I need a stout LA redfish rod.


9wt is a great choice for a LA redfish rod, especially if its going to be a guys main rod.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> 9wt is a great choice for a LA redfish rod, especially if its going to be a guys main rod.


Yeah, I usually fish a 7wt TFO Mangrove and its sweet but a bit light for donkeys.


----------

